# FLRm Success - Premium Service



## ericksoe (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi all,

I just thought I would post a bit about our recent experience obtaining my FLRm to stay in the UK with my husband.

I was switching from Tier 4 Student Visa which expired at Jan 30, 2015. Our biggest hurdle was meeting the financial requirement of £18,600 as we had both been employed less than 6 months. Because of this, we had to wait until the final day of my visa to apply so we could include January's wages. We used the Premium service office in Croydon.

I won't bore you with the document checklist unless someone wants to see it. I will just say our financial section was about 10 times larger than any other part of the application. (We used 5 different jobs to meet the minimum.)

Our appointment was for 3:00pm on Friday January 30th at the Croydon office.

We arrived at 2:30 and were let straight in, there were no lines. Security was a breeze. At the first counter, we were given our number and a piece of paper that details our 'journey' throughout the process, including a little map of the building.

After less than five minutes, our number was called and we went to one of the desks so our information could be entered into the system. The woman asked for our passports and application, and asked us if we had copies. We copied everything except things like photographs. She seemed very glad that we had done this, so definitely do so! We put our originals in one clear folder and our copies in another, in the same order. 

She was very friendly and chatty with us and put us at ease. I imagine she gets a lot of nervous couples in front of her. This process only took about 10-15 minutes.

Afterwards, we sat and waited for me to do my biometrics. Again, we only waited a few minutes, then went into a separate section and sat and did my finger prints and picture. (I have weak pinkies, apparently.) The man there was very nice, but not as chatty. He doesn't care what your picture looks like. 

And that was it! We were told to go to the waiting room and wait. We were in the waiting room by 3pm, the time of our scheduled appointment. The waiting area has a Costa cafe, but it closes at 4pm. It wasn't too crowded. There are several TV screens that show all the case numbers that are currently in process. 

It took a long time for our number to move from "Awaiting Consideration" to "Under Consideration", about 75 minutes. Once there, it took just under an hour for the case worker to finish reviewing. We weren't called to clarify anything at all which was a relief.

Our documents were "Ready for Collection" around 5:15, and we were directed to one desk. The man handed us our folder and said "you application has been successful" and I waited approximately .003 seconds before I started crying. It was just such a HUGE relief!

So in total, the entire process took just under 3 hours. (2 hr 45 mins)

Our process was very stressful because of some misinformation and our last minute scrambling to meet the financial requirements under Category B. But once we were finally at the Premium Service Centre, I felt fairly confident that we would be approved. The £400 charge was MORE than worth it for us.

Good luck to everyone going through the same thing!!


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Ericksoe congratulation for u  i have my appointment in Croydon on 25th February, just in 3 weeks time more. I feel bit nervous anyway. Are they friendly people who handle application? Also can i ask u for cover letter its for Home Office Further Leave to Remain(M) Croydon? Or i can write to Caseworker? Confused . 
Again congratulation n hope u have a wonderful life with the one u love


----------



## ericksoe (Jan 6, 2015)

Everyone there was super nice! They really put you at ease. You don't meet the actual person handling your application unless they have any questions for you. 

We didn't have a cover letter with our application. I think you can address it to caseworker, but someone else will know better than me.

Good luck!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Caseworker, but you don't normally need one, unless you have some pressing issues you wish to address (or you can write about under 'Other information').


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

ericksoe said:


> Everyone there was super nice! They really put you at ease. You don't meet the actual person handling your application unless they have any questions for you.
> 
> We didn't have a cover letter with our application. I think you can address it to caseworker, but someone else will know better than me.
> 
> Good luck!





Joppa said:


> Caseworker, but you don't normally need one, unless you have some pressing issues you wish to address (or you can write about under 'Other information').


Thanks alot Joppa. Can u give me any advice please about the things that confused me until now. I have put in a new thread but i havent got any answer yet..i know it seem silly question but it could help me alot..
1 . Sec 1. Applicant detail. Question 1.7. Any other (s) name. Can i write it down with my marriage name ( my passport still maiden name) or wait until to get renewal passport with my marriage name in it this year?

2 . Evidence relationship ( keep in touch ) , can i just provide last 6 month phone logs? Because we live not far (an hour drive) n my husband seeing me at my employer place anytime he wants n i stayed with him n seeing inlaws twice a week n most of weekend. 

3 . Question 10.12 about ties u have with the country where u were born. e.g. sosial culture& family ties. I wrote mother,brother n sister. Is it ok? 

4 . Sec 13. Consent. Who need to sign? Is it for my husband's signature? We r not joint bank account yet but the utility bills both name(me n my husband) n my husband paid for it. 

Please can u help me with that question. Ur answer would help me alot. Thanks very much .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 If you like.
#2 Just explain how you see each other.
#3 Yes, or job, education, professional contact.
#4 Whoever you share the bill account with, so your husband.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> #1 If you like.
> #2 Just explain how you see each other.
> #3 Yes, or job, education, professional contact.
> #4 Whoever you share the bill account with, so your husband.


Thank u so much Joppa for ur quick answers. Its mean alot to me.. i just dont want to make any mistake filled up the application forms n make sure i will not miss anything when i go to Croydon next time. One more question is do i need a letter from my employer confirming that during in the UK i have been working n living with them, after my visa revised from Domestic worker to Spousal visa then i will finish my contract job with this family since my Domestic worker visa will expires on 8th March 2015? If i need one,i will provide it with my application but if dont need it one then i will not ask my employer to write it for me. One more answer please Joppa.. thank u ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only if you need the amount to meet the financial requirement.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Only if you need the amount to meet the financial requirement.


Thank u Joppa for the answer. So i think i dont it one then because my husband's accountant said that financial requirement from my husband self employee everything is good. the only thing is my employer wanted to let Home Office know about my immigration status that after i get a new resident card n move in my husband's place, i will not work with them anymore so they won't have a problem with the Home Office oneday. If i dont need the latter from my employer, so Joppa Do u think the Home Office automaticaly knows that i will not work with my employer since i apply FLR(M) ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It doesn't matter what you do. All they are interested in is you meet the financial requirement.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> It doesn't matter what you do. All they are interested in is you meet the financial requirement.


Ok Joppa...now clear my mind. I really satisfied with ur advices ur answer. It has been helped me alot so far. So about the employer letter i will explain to them that i dont it one n they will not have a problem with theHome Office.. hopefully everything will go well in Croydon next time so i can live together with my husband  sooo excited !! .. i had enough working with family..time to move n settle down with my own family. It has been so hard living apart from my husband even an hour drive our journey  because my current domestic worker visa n not allowed me to live with my husband. Again thanks alot Joppa..


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> It doesn't matter what you do. All they are interested in is you meet the financial requirement.





hudykmah said:


> Ok Joppa...now clear my mind. I really satisfied with ur advices ur answer. It has been helped me alot so far. So about the employer letter i will explain to them that i dont it one n they will not have a problem with theHome Office.. hopefully everything will go well in Croydon next time so i can live together with my husband  sooo excited !! .. i had enough working with family..time to move n settle down with my own family. It has been so hard living apart from my husband even an hour drive our journey  because my current domestic worker visa n not allowed me to live with my husband. Again thanks alot Joppa..


Hello Joppa its me again.. i need ir help please.

In the application forms asked about 6 items of correspondence same addressed but i cant provide it.i havent been living with my husband during 2 yeras our relatoonship. I living with my employer because of my visa issued(domestic worker),the only thing is tenancy agreement,council tax,utility bills both our name which is just setting up after my husband moved in our new place in November 2014. What can i do now Joppa??? Please any answer n advice ..

Thank u ..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just supply what you have, with a covering letter explaining your exact employment and living situations.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Just supply what you have, with a covering letter explaining your exact employment and living situations.


Ok Joppa thanks alot. I will do. Or can i explain / write it down in "other information" application form? Or need a prover cover letter to explain it? Again thanks alot Joppa ..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you can condense it in the space under Section 8B of FLR(M) form, fine but a covering letter may be more appropriate. In that case write under Section 8B - 'See attached letter regarding employment and living situations.'


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> If you can condense it in the space under Section 8B of FLR(M) form, fine but a covering letter may be more appropriate. In that case write under Section 8B - 'See attached letter regarding employment and living situations.'


Ok brilliant Joppa ..thanks alot


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> If you can condense it in the space under Section 8B of FLR(M) form, fine but a covering letter may be more appropriate. In that case write under Section 8B - 'See attached letter regarding employment and living situations.'


Hello Joppa..i have two questions which is still in my head until now.
1. Is it ok for the application forms printed out double side?or has to be one side?
2. If the financial requirement under category F ( financial 2013/2014) everything is good ,but the balance of bank account (statement Febuary 2015) is minim..does it will effect with my application about meeting financial requirement or not?

Please Joppa..ur answer will help me alot..

Thank u Joppa..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 Doesn't matter which, but use A4 paper for proper formatting.
#2 It's how much you earn, not how much you spend, that matters.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> #1 Doesn't matter which, but use A4 paper for proper formatting.
> #2 It's how much you earn, not how much you spend, that matters.


Hi Joppa thank u very much for ur quick answers. Now i understood.. n about the photos to show our relatoonship, i need to stick in the paper A4 or can i just put inside a little photo's anvelope ( from kodak shop ) then put together with my application? My application in one week again so i starting to organise my documents..

Again thank u so much Joppa ..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Stuck on A4 card will do.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Stuck on A4 card will do.


Ok Joppa..thank u so much for ur help..


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Stuck on A4 card will do.


Hello Joppa.. 

Am still confusing about question 6.14 when did u last see sponsor?? If i wrote it down "my husband seeing me often n he coming with me today in the Visa Centre" what do u think about my answered? Or could u advice me the good answer for this question,please?? 

Thank u Joppa..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Every day, living together?


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Every day, living together?


Hello Joppa..thanks for ur quick answer. Like what i have been said to u that we r not currently living together yet because my last granted visa is Domestic worker n living with my employer . I could move in n live together with my husband just after Home Office issued my new BRP card as spouse of a British citizen ( if my application succsessful ) ..but my husband seeing me often n i stayed with him at our new home ( in this place we will intend to live together as a wife n a husband ). I asking u about question 6.14 because my husband will come with me to Croydon to do my appointment.He also has booked My Premium service n paid the fee. So what do u think about my situation n the right answer for the question,please??

Thank u Joppa


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Still waiting for ur advice to get a good answer for question 6.14 please Joppa..

Thanks alot


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just state something like every day, twice a week etc.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Just state something like every day, twice a week etc.


Hi Joppa..

Thank u for quick respons..but the question 6.14 is When did u last see ur sponsor?? N i assuming ur answer above is for question 6.13 How often u see ur sponsor. I appologize if i'm wrong..but after u read about my situation u can figure it about the answer. My husband not live with me but he would like to come with me to visa centre Croydon next week. And the question is When did u last see ur sponsor??

Again i appologize couldnt to figure out for the answer. Thank u Joppa..


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Another section which is still confusing is page 28 ( section 7.3 ) Income frim self employement ...amount of income from this source Cat. F

Page 32 ( x ) Cat. F ... How much income did u / ur sponsor earn from self employement in the last financial year. 

My question is 7.3 income from self employement the amount is same with page 32 ( x ) category F ?? I meant are they same income from in the last financial year? Or they different income??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just use common sense to answer those questions. If you met today, answer today etc.
Yes, same figures.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Just use common sense to answer those questions. If you met today, answer today etc.
> Yes, same figures.


Yes Joppa.. thank alot for ur help


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Just use common sense to answer those questions. If you met today, answer today etc.
> Yes, same figures.


Hello Joppa..

My husband just showed me his self employement papers n i saw that his net profit is 18050 & gross is 21.000 . What do u think about that? Does he meeting the financial requirement?? 

Thank u Joppa..


----------



## hoolabaloo (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi Ericsoe,

Can I ask a few things with the documents you have provided? When you provided payslips, were they originals? If so, did you need an extra supporting letter from your employer/HR to confirm they are original? 

Just saw another post saying this was the case with their first-day service. However, in the FLR M appendix, it only says original payslips alone would suffice.

Thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

hoolabaloo said:


> Hi Ericsoe,
> 
> Can I ask a few things with the documents you have provided? When you provided payslips, were they originals? If so, did you need an extra supporting letter from your employer/HR to confirm they are original?
> 
> ...


If your pay slips are not original they either need to be stamped or accompanied by a letter verifying authenticity.


----------



## hoolabaloo (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks Nyclon! That makes more sense


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hudykmah said:


> Hello Joppa..
> 
> My husband just showed me his self employement papers n i saw that his net profit is 18050 & gross is 21.000 . What do u think about that? Does he meeting the financial requirement??


It's pre-tax profit so £21,000 will meet it. But not having seen your application, I can't be certain you will be approved.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> It's pre-tax profit so £21,000 will meet it. But not having seen your application, I can't be certain you will be approved.


Ok Joppa thank u for ur quick respons..i dont have any knowledge about this. The papers from his accountant for appendix n tax papers was confused me n i have no idea. So i just figured out amount that i have seen.but i will explain to u soon every single thing on the papers n u may help me to figure it out,please..

We have been reading annex fm 1 7 about financial requirements as a partnership self employement n it has been done it by accountant, his accountant said that everything ok but am still unsure about it. The thing that i dont understand is income 18600 a year before tax. So the gross profit from share a business (last full financial year ) is different with income 18600 a year?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's different in the way the income is calculated in self-employment, but if the accountant has produced the evidence, I assume it to be correct.


----------



## ericksoe (Jan 6, 2015)

hoolabaloo said:


> Hi Ericsoe,
> 
> Can I ask a few things with the documents you have provided? When you provided payslips, were they originals? If so, did you need an extra supporting letter from your employer/HR to confirm they are original?
> 
> ...


I used 3 different jobs. Some of my payslips were originals so I didn't need a letter or stamps, but for one job, they were prints of electronic payslips, so I had my employer write a quick letter stating that they were authentic. (He's a small business so he doesn't have a stamp or payroll dept, it's just him!)

Basically, if you are feeling weary of any evidence, just try to get a letter or stamp on them. My husband's REAL payslips look like any idiot could have made them in Excel, so he got them stamped even though they were authentic. We didn't want to risk anything!

Hope that helps.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> It's different in the way the income is calculated in self-employment, but if the accountant has produced the evidence, I assume it to be correct.


Thank u Joppa.. about his bank statements for last full financial is copied. His bank has sent it to myhusband old address but with a cover letter October2014. Do u think my husband need to get new bank statements with his new address or he can use the copied statement from his bank n get stamp on it ??
I was just thinking after i readed threads in this forum..all document / statements not older than 28 days.. 
What can we do now Joppa as my appointment in few days more.. 

Thank u Joppa..


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

> Afterwards, we sat and waited for me to do my biometrics. Again, we only waited a few minutes, then went into a separate section and sat and did my finger prints and picture. (I have weak pinkies, apparently.) The man there was very nice, but not as chatty. He doesn't care what your picture looks like.


This is so true! And worrying about the application and all, one really has no strength left to say "Err... I look awful there as you can see and I look so much better in person, can we please take it again?"


----------



## hoolabaloo (Jul 5, 2014)

ericksoe said:


> I used 3 different jobs. Some of my payslips were originals so I didn't need a letter or stamps, but for one job, they were prints of electronic payslips, so I had my employer write a quick letter stating that they were authentic. (He's a small business so he doesn't have a stamp or payroll dept, it's just him!)
> 
> Basically, if you are feeling weary of any evidence, just try to get a letter or stamp on them. My husband's REAL payslips look like any idiot could have made them in Excel, so he got them stamped even though they were authentic. We didn't want to risk anything!
> 
> Hope that helps.


Haha yeah better safe than sorry!

Are you guys currently living together? 

My husband and I only see each other in the weekends (or even every other week) due to work commitments. However, we have been living together on and off in the past 4 years. Will this count against us?


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> It's different in the way the income is calculated in self-employment, but if the accountant has produced the evidence, I assume it to be correct.


Hello Joppa...

Thank u so much for the advices..i just got a bad news that my husband income from self employement only £18050 not £18600. I dont know what to do now..stressfull.. we have spent alot money for preparing our documents following our marriage to apply for dpoussl visa n BRP..took english test,translation documents,certified documents,accountant papers but all was just blow uppp .. please tell me what should we do now?? I might to call Croydon visa centre to cancel my appointment?as i know if i still go through there will just get refuse because financial year just under the requirement.. Shall i extend my Domestic worker visa n try to apply again next year ( two financial years) or could u advice me the best thing we need to do? 

Joppa..ur advice will make me n my husband better as we both in tears..


----------



## hoolabaloo (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi Ericsoe,

Thanks for your reply.

I have one last question with regards to the letter from employer. Who needs to sign it? The documentatipn said senior HR. However, my previous company was quite large so if I wait for a signature from that person, it would take ages  An HR administrator has issued me a letter and it took 6 weeks. 

Do you think a letter from an HR personel is enough? Cant get a senior HR signature

Thanks again,
Leslie


----------



## ericksoe (Jan 6, 2015)

hoolabaloo said:


> Hi Ericsoe,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


For my three jobs, each was signed by a different person. One from my COO, one from the owner (very small business) and one from HR. But all those companies were different circumstances. My husband works for a large company and made an appointment with HR and stressed the urgency and importance of this documentation and they did it for him. It is a special circumstance afterall, so I would try to get the sig from a senior HR person and if all else fails, get a senior exec to sign. 

As for living together, I think as long as you fully explain your situation it should be okay. But my husband and I live together so our situation was different.

A moderator will have a better answer. 

Good luck!


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> It's different in the way the income is calculated in self-employment, but if the accountant has produced the evidence, I assume it to be correct.


Hi Joppa..

Sorry i have been mess around because of my husband self employement papers. There was a little missunderstood about it. We still carry on with our application but we have moved the date to Croydon on 5th March. There was a little mistake with the papers from accountant..that was my husband's partner not my husband papers. My husband worked more than his partner bisnis as his partner was holiday often n my husband was working most of weekend not holiday..so my husband has got higher than his partner. I just wanted to know about the income thereshold 
from self employement is shown on the tax return/self assetsement? The accountant has produced new paper n the tax return my husband showing 19000..his partner business 18050. 

Annex fm 17 financial requirement said that to calculate income from self employement is gross taxable profit from share business. So if my husband tax return was 19000,,Do u think he eligable to meet financial requirement for my application??

Ur advice will help me alot Joppa n will stop me from crazy worrying too much. 

Thank u Joppa..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Should be, but I'm reluctant to say a definite yes as self-employment is a difficult route, and without examining your papers in detail, I can't be 100% sure.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Should be, but I'm reluctant to say a definite yes as self-employment is a difficult route, and without examining your papers in detail, I can't be 100% sure.


Thanks alot for ur respons Joppa..i know self employment route is very difficult n complicated..really stressful n alot money for accountant..but we keep trying to provide all papers about his self employement. I would love to show u detail papers from the accountant n what was in it..but cant now as my husband keep it n not living with me..i would definetly tell u when i come visit my husband in next few days..hoping i get this right so i can get a new permit to live with my husband.. n if i have passed English test A1 ESOL Trinity college on 8 October 2014, do u think still ok to use it?? I took english test earlier because didnt know that my application gona be in March 2015 ..


----------

